# PSB Alpha B1's: still great?



## centerfold

Hello there!

 I was wondering if the PSB Alpha B1 monitors are still good speakers for their price. I'm looking to buy a pair, and have read the great reviews about them, though some of them are a few years old. Was wondering how they compare with the competition today? At $250 CAD a pair, are there other bookshelf speakers I should also consider?


----------



## centerfold

I should also say:
 I am planning on using these on my laptop setup, going Foobar2000 (with asio4all probably) -> FubarII -> Cambridge Audio 540A -> PSB. Musical tastes are broad (mostly things like Broken Social Scene or Sigur Ros), but I am hopefully trying to get the most out of my Classical collection (mostly symphonic music) and my Jazz.

 Thanks!


----------



## endless402

it's alright

 take a look at wharferdale diamond 9.1, mission m31 and tannoy mercury f1 as alternatives


----------



## Uncle Erik

I gave my parents a pair and hooked them up with their TV. I think they're very good, especially considering their price and size. Also, I did not compare them against other similar speakers.


----------



## endless402

which amp are u using?

 and what kind of sound signature are you looking for?

 any of the above are the standard choices for budget bookshelves.


----------



## centerfold

Amp is the Cambridge Audio 540A. It was being discontinued, so I picked it up at a discounted price. Most likely I would like the speakers to be a neutral as possible. Bass, I would rather have quality > quantity. The Tannoy's look interesting, will try to look around for reviews. 

 Hopefully there are stores around the area that keep these brands in stock (which was why I was leaning towards the PSB - they are popular enough to be offered in a lot of places).


----------



## endless402

futureshop has mission m31 but not in store, online only

 there should be a tannoy and wharferdale dealer in markham area. i know tannoy is carried in london drugs but i'm not sure if theres london drugs in ontario?


 if it's cambridge 540, i found it to be slightly on the bright side when i first auditioned it. maybe go for a silk tweeter unless you like your music crisp and bright.


----------



## DeusEx

Still good. PSB is a great company.


----------



## centerfold

Hrm. $250 for the B1's, $335 for the F1's.

 How would you compare the two? What does the F1 have that the B1's don't and vise-versa?


----------



## NightOwl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *centerfold* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hrm. $250 for the B1's, $335 for the F1's.

 How would you compare the two? What does the F1 have that the B1's don't and vise-versa?_

 

The Tannoys are a little more aggressive than the PSBs and can be placed closer to the wall. If your primary listening will be to classical and jazz, the Alphas are just as good. Neither one goes very deep in the bass.

 For something a little different and if you have the room, take a look at these vintage speakers. They sound very similar to the Spendor BC1 and the Rogers LS 3/6 that are classic BBC monitor designs. Ideal for classical music and with bass. They're transmission line designs, so very efficient. 30 - 80 watts per channel (30 - 60 recommended).

B&W DM2 Loudspeakers - Canuck Audio Mart

 Edit: They sold new for $600. in 1983.


----------



## DeusEx

Although I'd suggest Energy RC-10.


----------



## endless402

i wasnt a huge fan of the B1. it was ok and for 250, you cant go wrong. i've seen them go for 150 for a demo model. hard to beat at that price.

 you gotta listen and decide on your own. the F1's get decent bass and have a nice rich midbass. hard to remmeber the differences if theyre not side by side. each company has slightly different voicing and it's up to you to decide 

 my vote still goes for the wharferdale diamond 9.1 though I recently listened to the Dali Lektor 1 and I think it's prob the best entry level.


----------



## centerfold

$450 for the wharferdale is a little too much over my budget at the moment : (

 One of the things that make these speakers attractive is that their bass reflexes are in the front (which I am assuming means you can put it closer to the wall and the bass will still be there?), whereas the B1's have it at the back. What is the closest they could be at the wall but still sound reasonable (space is limited at the moment)?


----------



## endless402

around 1-2ft from the wall is normal.

 look around for a used pair? 



 mourdant short 902 are good too. this is vancouver pricing
Ayreborn - Products - Home Audio - Speakers - Bookshelf Speakers


----------

